# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  خلطات مبارك الاشقر للشعر والبشرة من قناة الديرة

## شجن

1- للكلف المتوسط الناتج عن اشعة الشمس
2م ك زيت سمسم
2 م ك زيت قمح
2 م ك نشا
بياض بيضتين
لمدة نصف ساعة...
3 مرات خلال الأسبوع الأول
مرتين خلال الاسبوع الثاني
مره خلال الاسبوع الثالث.......وتعاد لحين التخلص من النمش.

2- للكلف العميق
50 مللتر حليب طازج
م ك نشا
نصف ملعقة صغيرة خميرة
لمدة 30 دقيقة
3 مرات في الأسبوع.

3- لمعالجة حب الشباب
6 م ك بابونج
1 م ك بقدونس
ماء لافندر(100 ملل)
م ك ملح
م ك ليمون
م ك زيت زيتون
م ك نشا
16 ملل زيت كركم
وتوضع على حب الشباب لمدة 30 دقيقة
3 مرات في الأسبوع

4- لازالة اثار حب الشباب
نصف برتقالة مسلوقة
ليمونه مسلوقه
بطاطا مسلوقه
4 بياض بيض
50 ملل زيت زيتون
1 م ك نشا
لمدة 30 دقيقة.

5- لمنع تساقط الشعر وتقويته وللتقصف والتجعد
50 ملجم زيت زيتون
50 ملجم زيت خروع
50 ملجم زيت لوز
20 جرام خميرة بالماء
م ك نشا
وتفرد جيدا على الرأس لمدة ساعتين

6 - لتغذية الشعر وتطويله ولازالة اثار الصبغات والتمليس
4 م ك زيت جوز الهند
4 م ك زيت زيتون
1 م ك خل التفاح
بياض بيضتين
3 مرات في الأسبوع الأول..مرتين في الأسبوع الثاني...مره في الأسبوع الثالث

7- للوقاية من الشمس ( صن بلوك)
3 م ك زيت جوز الهند
3م ك زبدة الكاكاو
3 م ك زين زيتون
3 م ك زيت اللوز
3 م ك زيت السمسم
500 ملل شاي هندي مركز بارد
يسخن زيت جوز الهند مع زبدة الكاكاو على نار هادئة حتى يذوب ثم تضاف باقي الزيوت وتخلطثم اخيرا يضاف الشاي البارد ويوضع الخليط في زجاجة ويرج قبل الاستعمال.

8 - للتبييض ولتوحيد الوان البشرة
120 جم روب
1 م ك نشا
1 م ك نعناع ناشف
1 م ك شاي أخضر
1 م ك بقدونس ناشف
لمدة 30 دقيقة.

9- لازالة النمش
2 م ك شوفان
2 م ك عسل نحل
2 م ك زيت لوز
2 م ك زيت سمسم
تخلط وتوضع على مكان النمش لمدة نصف ساعة 




تحياتي للجميع

شجن

----------


## سر الوجود

الف الف شكر عالطرق الحلوة

يسلموووووووووا شجن وماتقصري

تحياتي....

----------


## شجن

العفو سر الوجود

ولا تحرمينا من طلتك

----------


## DA BIG BO$$ MOD

*السلام عليكم* 
*الموضوع ممتاز* 
*وعلى فكرة أنا سويت بحث في النت ولقيت موضوعك واشتركت في المنتدى كله عشان تجاوبيني على سؤالي*
*هل للدكتور مبارك الاشقر موقع أو ايميل أو اي شي أقدر أتصل به وأتابع أخبارو عن طريقه؟*
*وعلى فكرة أنا مني مهتم بالدكتور بس أمي اللي تبغاه*
*شكرا*

----------


## عاشقة ...

السلام عليكم 
*مشكووورا عللى الصور الموضوع ممتاز*

----------


## برنسيسه

يسلموا عزيزتي

----------


## no0or

مشكوووووورة جزاكي الله خير

----------


## نور علي

*السلام عليكم ،،**مشكوره شجن على الوصفات* *الله يعطيك الف عافية**اختك ،، نور علي*

----------


## ^^ نجــود ^^

جزاكم الله خيرا للخلطات

----------

